
Ask HN: Thoughts on Job Board for Junior Devs - huntermeyer
Second time around, have made a lot of improvements from my last post (~2.5yrs ago).<p>Would love feedback on the UI&#x2F;UX, concept, anything you could think of. In exchange, I&#x27;ll review one of your projects :)<p>https:&#x2F;www.jrdevjobs.com
======
DeveloperPanda
I like your site's interface, the boxes in All Jobs section gives a bird's
eye-view of many things, specially the Jr.DevJobs Estimate part, gives a
general idea about salary to be expected.

~~~
huntermeyer
Thank you for your feedback. The estimated salary is a recent addition to our
efforts to provide more information about a position. Salary (even if
estimated) is one the biggest requests from our users. Glad you liked it :)

